# new ebay monkey press anyone know it?



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

eBay: The Monkey Press© - Iron-On Heat Press Transfer Machine (item 180127761066 end time Jul-05-07 16:27:17 PDT)

what do you guys think about the "monkey" press?? heck for what it costs it certainly seems like its worth a shot, seems like full metal structure

i just think it looks pretty decent, all it has to do is get hot and press really... but i dont know heat presses what do you guys think? btw its 11*15 i believe


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I advise you to stick with a name brand press. The cheaper press' just don't do the job. Please learn from my mistake. I purchased a off brand press and the quality was terrible. I notified the seller and they refunded my money. I was one of the lucky ones though. Good luck....... JB


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

wow which one was it? alright ill definitely hear that.. its just the money i have so far is roughly 300 without breaking budget for other things i can just keep saving im just ready to jump the gun already, really what id need is to try out some laser transfers asap, i already have them, i want to know how good they are but i guess ill keep saving ur right, well thanks for the info! could be saving me lost of $$ i just thought it looked so neat unlike the last wood one i saw on ebay ez press something like that thanks!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm yet to hear a good word about it that wasn't posted by the company themselves posing as a customer.


----------



## knsmotorsports (Mar 30, 2007)

I bought the Monkey Press, I would only recommend it if you are just using it as a hobby. no locking mechanism for pressure, so you would need to lay on top of it to get a great result. Although I used it for about a year and have not had any trouble with it but my hix is a lot less work to get the same result. Hope this helps.


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

wow thanks alot! no im convinced, that will definitely make a diff. im mainly looking for big number orders so that will matter thank you


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

They should make a special highlighted thread in the "heat press" section, just for the monkey press.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

If you're on a limited buget, I imagine it'd be better to buy a used name brand press than get a new el cheapo press.


----------



## SHIRTSQUIRTERS (Dec 8, 2009)

The monkey press is only a pancake griddle turned upside down and made into a press..i dont recommend it for transfers, i bought mine just to heat my airbrushing.


----------

